

What technology skills you should focus on next - dwynings
http://danmartines.com/2014/12/01/what-technology-skills-you-should-focus-next/

======
angersock
Here's a simple heuristic: focus on the skills you are completely alien to.

If you're a web developer, learn low-level native code.

If you're a seasoned neckbeard, learn front-end Javascript and CSS.

If you're an awesome developer, learn about provisioning systems and doing
administration and automation.

If you're a sysadmin, learn programming.

If you're really "practical" (engineer, coder, sysadmin) in your day-to-day,
spend some time learning about academic topics.

~

You need to always be throwing yourself out into places where you aren't
comfortable, because that's how you'll build the skills that will help you
stand out and be most useful.

~~~
api
Excellent post. I also think this applies more broadly. If you're an engineer,
learn about marketing, etc.

~~~
angersock
Quite right!

Being a proper generalist makes you _dangerous_.

